# HomeKit, Siri sur Mac, ne répond pas !



## thefutureismylife (6 Octobre 2016)

Alors c'est plus une remarque qu'une question, mais je remarque que Siri reste différent suivant le support utilisé. Pour exemple, je teste actuellement le service HomeKit (d'ailleurs y a-t-il une section dans ce forum qui traite de ce sujet, car j'aimerais vraiment partager mon expérience là dessus) et je constate que Siri est incapable de gérer mes ampoules depuis mon mac. 

Faut-il configurer quelque chose ou est-ce une limite d'Apple ?


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2016)

Je déduis de ce que tu écris que Siri en est capable à partir d'un iPhone ?

iPhone et Mac sont alors reliés au _même_ réseau que les ampoules ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (7 Octobre 2016)

Oui effectivement ils sont sur le même réseau. Mais de toute façon j'ai fait plusieurs teste, je peux même avec mon iPhone commander mes ampoules Hue (compatible HomeKit) hors de chez moi (en 3G/4G). 
J'ai également remarqué que depuis mon Apple TV cela fonctionne, mais certaine scène ne semble pas reconnu par le Siri de l'Apple TV, alors que sur l'iPhone si ... TROP de Siri, tue Siri !

Dommage pour Siri sur Mac qui aurait gagner en fonctionnalité ...


----------



## thefutureismylife (7 Octobre 2016)

Au passage Siri sur l'Apple TV semble instable concernant HomeKit. Siri ce n'a pas semblé connaitre les "scènes" de mes luminaires, alors qu'en redémarrant le boitier, cela remarche ... mystère !


----------



## zenzen (16 Mars 2017)

Siri sur Mac est incapable de lancer des commandes Homekit...
Les seuls moyens sont iPhone, iPad, Watch et Apple TV

DSL : j'avais pas vu que c'était un vieux sujet...


----------

